# I shaved his ears



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

And I LOVE it! He looks so cool! ^^


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

And one taken on monday, my birthday, with me and the kid.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday!! Vegas looks great! The shaved ears look very nice on him. I would frame a copy of him with the snow


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks tons! ^^ The one with the snow came out well, but all I see is how bad of a job I did shaving his face, it looks so patchy! rofl


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*it looks great!*

I have thought about it.... but haven't had the guts to do it myself! I heard it takes a long time to grow out but I do like the idea because I think it's cleaner. It looks great!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I was worried when I shaved them thinking 'What if I don't like it?' But I've ALWAYS loved shaved ears on all long haired breeds (minus cockers) and knew I would like it. I love how they look when they're growing out too (like Paris' ears!) so I have a lot of looks I can go with by having them short!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> The one with the snow came out well, but all I see is how bad of a job I did shaving his face, it looks so patchy! rofl


Our inner groomer always has to have the last word


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Our inner groomer always has to have the last word


Indeed it does :C


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol!! He DOES suit it, he looks great!!!!! I do love shaved ears... but I'm also WISHING they'd grow back faster on Paris! lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lol!! He DOES suit it, he looks great!!!!! I do love shaved ears... but I'm also WISHING they'd grow back faster on Paris! lol


I only hope so for your exam! But she looks gorgeous in any clip she's in!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love it!! I must say not all poodles can pull this off.....

I am going to have fun watching your grooming pics of Vegas!! 

Happy Birthday To You!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Love it, he looks great! I agree with Olie, it's not a look for every poodle, but it definitely suits him. What a handsome (and fast growing) boy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Olie! ^^ I just hope it continues to look good as that bush of a topknot keeps growing (Yeah, I'm not cutting that one ;D)


----------



## shay (Mar 31, 2010)

I absolutely luv vegas' "do"......the shaved ears look great on him. He is one good lookin dude!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

he looks GREAT 

i love shaved ears


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks HOT!!! His ear leathers are a fantastic length and I think this helps it look great. They just look like satin!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He looks HOT!!! His ear leathers are a fantastic length and I think this helps it look great. They just look like satin!!!


Thanks tons Arreau! He had a great breeder! ;D I could go over them again to fix the spots I missed (not that you can tell in the pictures). His ears are also SO soft!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh I think they look great...very handsome! You did a fabulous job. I shaved Liberty's once too, and I still keep them pretty short. They are so much cleaner, and I just love how soft they feel...like velvet!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Shaved ears look awful on my Vega but they look great on Dodger..i think because she has a shorter ear leather. 

Your boy Vegas pulls is off very well..he has about the same ear leather length as Dodger I believe. I love it! I'm so tempted to shave her ears this week but im trying not to!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Shaved ears look awful on my Vega but they look great on Dodger..i think because she has a shorter ear leather.
> 
> Your boy Vegas pulls is off very well..he has about the same ear leather length as Dodger I believe. I love it! I'm so tempted to shave her ears this week but im trying not to!


I think both your kids looks gorgeous no matter what you do to them!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

haha well they sure do try.

I'm looking forward to seeing your boy with a topknot full of hair in the near future!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I love shaved ears on a black male. I will never shave Mia's ears because she's just so girly with them and I eventually want to learn to tie bows in them. I will never let Harry's grow back though. I love him in shaved ears too much.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, are you ever brave! Vegas looks great with his ears shaved, love how it makes the males look 'tough' ... but that floppy mop on top makes him still look very cute! I don't believe I've ever seen a banded top knot with shaved ears. It will be my first... can't wait! 

The picture of the two of you is super good... there you can see how big he's gotten. He has a great life... Thank you! 

Happy Belated Birthday too! 

Karen


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think Vegas looks fantastic with shaved ears. They really suit him. Who's the big kitty peaking over his shoulder on the couch? I love kitties too!
_


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Happy belated birthday!

Vegas' ears look great! I don't usually like shaved ears but he wears it well. His topknot is growing very nicely!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I think Vegas looks fantastic with shaved ears. They really suit him. Who's the big kitty peaking over his shoulder on the couch? I love kitties too!
> _


That's our Oslo! He's grown a lot since I posted picture of him last year. Man that cat is SO friendly towards people, dogs, other cats.. he is just a lover. Stayed the night at my house for two nights, and I can say I appreciate the love he gives me at night, but man, getting a whisker up the nose when you're half awake is an AWFUL thing.
http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/2964-new-baby.html

Thanks tons Karen! n_n And you're welcome! I wouldn't have him without you!

If I ever get a female, Kpoos, I wouldn't shave her ears either for the same reason about the bows, rofl. I've been tempted to put some into Vegas's ears.. (well, before I shaved them) just to see how he'd look, lol.

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> And I LOVE it! He looks so cool! ^^


He looks awfully cute and debonaire! Love the shaved ears...would like to try that on Mochi some day. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> Vegas' ears look great! I don't usually like shaved ears but he wears it well. His topknot is growing very nicely!


My sentiments exactly. I think the long topknot makes the look.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks GREAT with the shaved ears - especially with the "big hair". I can't wait to see you tie that up with shaved ears - I want to do that to Vinnie some day!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> He looks GREAT with the shaved ears - especially with the "big hair". I can't wait to see you tie that up with shaved ears - I want to do that to Vinnie some day!


I can do it with a little bubble, but I'm going to wait until his next bath to take pictures!

Vegas' current groom kinda reminds me of Vinnies at the moment. xD I swear I'm not copying you!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I love it!
It really suits him!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I can do it with a little bubble, but I'm going to wait until his next bath to take pictures!
> 
> Vegas' current groom kinda reminds me of Vinnies at the moment. xD I swear I'm not copying you!


:rofl: no wonder I like it so much!! He looks VERY handsome!!!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

I love it!! He is so adorable


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ooooooohhh  !!!! 

He is VERY manly now : ))) !!!! He looks *great* with the new "hairstyle" and I agree - not every poodle can look so good as him with shaved ears : )) !

I love "fluff" , but it looks so elegant on him, especially because his topknot is so long and well blended with the rest of the body and so balanced !!!!! This is the first time I really like shaved ears on a spoo : )))) !

Great job, overall :first: and HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY !!!! May you have at least 90 more : ))) in great health and happiness !!!!


----------

